# Please help me choose chisels



## onglueme (Aug 23, 2018)

I am looking at two sets, both of which I have read and watched great things about but I am having a hard time deciding. If you have had experience with either or even both, I would greatly appreciate any input. If you haven't, feel free to advise if you wish.

Also, I am petrified about buying something fake on Amazon. It seems like they are being sold by the manufacturer but you never know.

Please let me know if the prices are in line because the Kirschen is usually more expensive or am I missing something.

1. Narex 853600 5 Piece Boxed Set of Richter Extra Bevel Edge Chisel (1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 3/4 and 1 inch) Cryogenic Treated Cr-V Steel Hardened to HRc 62 Ergonomic Ash Handles Stainless Steel Ferrules $179.99

2. Kirschen 1101000 6-Piece Chisel Set in Wood Box $169.06

Bonus: Two Cherries chsels 6-Piece Set in Display Box Carving Tools $149

Thank you
Larry


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

I generally try to buy my nicer tools from a tool vendor. Usually they are the same price as Amazon, possibly even the same vendor, but they don't have to give a cut of the $ to Amazon.

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/narex-richter-bevel-edge-chisel-set.aspx

The second and third are the same chisels, from what I can see, just one has a wooden box.

https://longislandwoodworkingsupply.com/collections/two-cherries


----------



## onglueme (Aug 23, 2018)

> I generally try to buy my nicer tools from a tool vendor. Usually they are the same price as Amazon, possibly even the same vendor, but they don t have to give a cut of the $ to Amazon.
> 
> https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/narex-richter-bevel-edge-chisel-set.aspx
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention I live in Brooklyn NY and it looks like your second link is about an hour away from me. Will be paying a visit. Thank you


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have the 2 Cherries in the wooden box, no debate the ones to get! Also manged to pick up a 2mm(1/8") while in Germany a few years back.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Well if you live in Brooklyn, just go visit Joel at Tools For Working Wood, not far from the bridge. He only sells the best stuff and you get the service and advice to boot.


----------



## onglueme (Aug 23, 2018)

> Well if you live in Brooklyn, just go visit Joel at Tools For Working Wood, not far from the bridge. He only sells the best stuff and you get the service and advice to boot.
> 
> - SMP


Hi SMP, I agree 100%. Unfortunately, ever since the covid lock down they are not doing in person store visits. Everything is online for the unforseen future.

NYC as a whole does not have many quality woodworking tool stores. Tools for Working in Brooklyn is the only one.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh strange. Where I live in CA, as long as stores carry "hardware" they can open, as its considered essential. Oh well…


----------



## GlenD (Feb 12, 2017)

First I have nothing but raves for HighlandWoodworking.
They will give you nothing but straight up honest answers.
Consider the quality or degree of the steels hardness. And the ease of sharpening vs life of the edge.
Not a fan of Cherries having a bad experience with them. That aside I'd opt for the Narex set.
I assume this is not your only set of chisels…


----------



## onglueme (Aug 23, 2018)

> First I have nothing but raves for HighlandWoodworking.
> They will give you nothing but straight up honest answers.
> Consider the quality or degree of the steels hardness. And the ease of sharpening vs life of the edge.
> Not a fan of Cherries having a bad experience with them. That aside I d opt for the Narex set.
> ...


Thank Glen,

You have to start somewhere and I am not ashamed of being a newbie. With that, I want to make sure I am buying something that's going to last. I am also leaning towards Narex, especially after watching this.

Larry


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd call them - I bet they would be happy to take the time to talk with you. And it would build a relationship for when they are open for in store visits.



> Hi SMP, I agree 100%. Unfortunately, ever since the covid lock down they are not doing in person store visits. Everything is online for the unforseen future.
> 
> NYC as a whole does not have many quality woodworking tool stores. Tools for Working in Brooklyn is the only one.
> 
> - onglueme


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Since you posted this in the Woodcarving Forum, I initially assumed you were looking for woodcarving tools. Bench chisels are not particularly suited for woodcarving. The similar tools for carving are called gouges and are beveled on the underside rather than the top.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't use my chisels very often so take this in mind when I say….

I have an old set of Craftsman Chisels and a few Stanley, I keep them razor sharp and I can say they work fantastic. I have not used the two sets you have talked about. Can anyone tell me why they are better than what I have been using for decades?

I will try a tool if it is indeed better.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have 2 sets of those Aldi's….love them….I have a set of Narex Mortise chisels, and like them. Then a whole "raft" of vintage chisels, most are 100+ years old.

Really have no need for any new chisels, right now.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive got a set of marples blue handle chisels ive been using for about 20 years,i dont use chisels often but these have worked fine for me.i cant justify buying a set that costs hundreds of dollars.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a couple Narex chisels. My only complaint is on the Mortise chisel the handle is really big, and I have big hands. But the thing can take a beating and its easy to sharpen and stays sharp good enough.


----------



## onglueme (Aug 23, 2018)

I think my takeaway is to just buy them as I need them individually. That way it will be easier on the wallet. I don't think I need a full set at the start although the box looks nice.

I have cooked professionally in the past and this seems like who's got what kind of knife type of conversation and there are always two kinds of people; ones that don't care what kind of knife they have as long as they sharpen it often and ones that spend their month's salary on the fines Japanese katana. I think I fall somewhere in the middle. There is something to be said about good quality steel that may not need to be sharpened often but no one wants to blow a fortune. I think Narex seems to fall right in the middle, good quality steel but not crazy with pricing.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The brand/quality of chisels are important. However, learning to sharpen is most important. You say you are a newbie so learning to sharpen on some cheap chisels might be the place to start.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry double duplicate..fat fingers


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry…duplicate


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I think my takeaway is to just buy them as I need them individually. That way it will be easier on the wallet. I don t think I need a full set at the start although the box looks nice.
> 
> I have cooked professionally in the past and this seems like who s got what kind of knife type of conversation and there are always two kinds of people; ones that don t care what kind of knife they have as long as they sharpen it often and ones that spend their month s salary on the fines Japanese katana. I think I fall somewhere in the middle. There is something to be said about good quality steel that may not need to be sharpened often but no one wants to blow a fortune. I think Narex seems to fall right in the middle, good quality steel but not crazy with pricing.
> 
> - onglueme


Well, in theory. There IS a difference in metals that will make some easier to sharpen vs how long they hold an edge, which is usually inversely related(except for maybe pmv-11)But yeah a guy who knows how to sharpen a $5 aldi chisel will be much better off than a guy that buys a $5000 japanese chisel and doesn't learn to sharpen properly(or often enough).
The Narex are definitely a good middle ground for a good "value".


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Paul Sellers, an expert in hand tool woodworking uses the Irwin Marple chisels in several of his videos. Watching him do 3" deep mortises with the Irwin Marples. Leads me to believe a set of Irwin Marples is the way to go.

You can pick-up old chisels at a Antique Store for about $5 each. Clean up the handle and sharpen the edge. You may end up with a better chisel than those Double Cherries.

Personally, I can't see paying the price of the high end chisels. I have older 'Buck Bros' chisels (over 40 yrs old), older Stanley 'Wood Chisels' (over 40 yrs old), set of Irwin 'Marples', and a set of Stanley 'Bailey' chisels (given to me as a gift). I did take one of my 1/4" chisels, grind off the end and turned it sideways and regrinded and sharpened to make a 1/8" wide chisel. These will last me a lifetime plus some. Three years ago I began the practice of resharpening before I put the chisels away after use. Instead of, when I think they need to be sharpened.

Sure, some chisels have longer edge retention. Some hobbyist only pull out the chisels to use occasionally. But It's a matter of how sharp do you sharpen your chisels. You want scary sharp, not just sharp chisels. If I bought another chisel, it would be a long shearing chisel.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

I've had a boxed set of Irwin Marples for at least 25 years, maybe 30. I never used them a lot… Part of it was sharpening skills, part of it was the work I was doing at the time. Since moving full time off the jobsite and into the workshop a few years ago, my work has changed, my habits have changed and my skills have changed.

My wife bought me a mixed lot of 12 Japanese chisels off eBay for Christmas last year. I love, love, love them! They sharpened up nicely and hold an edge like nothing I've ever used before!

But, as many people will tell you, I tend to only reach for a few specific ones all the time. Granted, this set ranges from a little 3mm mortise chisel to a big wide 42 MM bench chisel, with a real mix. So, I have a lot of options I didn't have before, and I am very grateful for that. Because every now and again the chisel you use all the time, just doesn't work for the job at hand.

I was also 'lucky' enough to inherit a few really nice old chisels from my Grandfather when he passed. I have a set of four Two Cherries, a couple of old Fulton socket chisels that are really nice, and some assorted pieces as well… The Two Cherries are nice, But, I love my old Fultons. I also have some newer Kobalt chisels I use a lot for glue squeeze out clean up or rough work.

I would honestly say I use the 1/2 and 3/8-ish sizes most often, both in the Japanese and Western chisels. But, the skinnier ones get used a good bit, and the biggest ones…. So, if it's a choice of budget vs. quality, go for quality over quantity. Buy one or two really good chisels. Start with a 1/2" or maybe a 3/8 and a 3/4, maybe? Then, after. awhile, you'll figure out if you need larger or smaller more often.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got a bunch of blue handle Marbles that are my utility chisels. My Two Cherries are my Sunday go to Meeting chisels. They are totally amazing and really hold an edge. I intend add a few more to that set.


----------



## onglueme (Aug 23, 2018)

> I ve had a boxed set of Irwin Marples for at least 25 years, maybe 30. I never used them a lot… Part of it was sharpening skills, part of it was the work I was doing at the time. Since moving full time off the jobsite and into the workshop a few years ago, my work has changed, my habits have changed and my skills have changed.
> 
> My wife bought me a mixed lot of 12 Japanese chisels off eBay for Christmas last year. I love, love, love them! They sharpened up nicely and hold an edge like nothing I ve ever used before!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. I think that is exactly what I'm going to do. I will pick up the ones that get used the most now and worry about getting others as I need them. I also don't want to get something cheap because, in the end, it's just going to cost me more if I have to replace it.

I know I made a reference before about kitchen knives but I am going to make another. Take it however to you may.

When I was younger I loved to play basketball (I still play. I have to say when I was younger to related to many here. No offense) and for some reason, and it's been the case for many years now when I get a new pair of sneakers, like good quality and expensive sneakers I play better basketball and score more points. It's just the way you feel and move or carry yourself that makes a difference and I feel some of that, just some of that just may translate into hand tools. Look, I know what everyone is going to say, and for the most part, I agree that that should not yield better results but it can, and if it feels good in the hand and gives me joy working with it, it may result in a better end product.

Ok, I know many will not agree but have at it.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

It really all comes down to what feels comfortable in your hand, size and balance, of all the chisels I own or have used the set of New Stanley Sweethearts still get the most use LOL! when working with some crappy woods or just feel like really beating on a Chisel the Blue handled Foot Prints get pulled out, probably better edge retention than the Stanleys?


----------



## david2011 (Apr 1, 2008)

I've become a fan of the Marples Blue Chip chisels. These chisels were made before Irwin bought Marples. There was apparently a short time after Irwin purchased Marples when they were still making the chisels in Sheffield, England. I have one of those, marked both "Irwin Marples" and "Sheffield, England." I can't say they're inexpensive but they're made with Sheffield steel which is some of the best tool and knife steel ever. They look like socket chisels with blue plastic handles but there is a post inside the handle that makes exchanging them for wooden handles more challenging.

Note that Marples also made construction grade chisels with Sheffield steel. They have a metal striking cap so they can be used with a carpenter's hammer. I don't know if the steel is the same in the construction grade chisels. Maybe someone can chime in with information on that.


----------

